# so it stopped me at 70 and im freaking out!



## FIREFIGHTER561 (Aug 18, 2008)

i know numerous people have posted about this and no i didnt remember the last question but im pretty sure i got it right.....i literally cant even think im soo nervous right now....thank god i still got my Fire job


----------



## mikie (Aug 18, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER561 said:


> i know numerous people have posted about this and no i didnt remember the last question but im pretty sure i got it right.....i literally cant even think im soo nervous right now....thank god i still got my Fire job



Yeah, plenty of other threads about this.  I too was done at 70...I passed.  good luck!


----------



## FIREFIGHTER561 (Aug 18, 2008)

what was ur last ? if i may ask.


----------



## Code 3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Don't sweat it, I bet you did just fine.


----------



## FIREFIGHTER561 (Aug 19, 2008)

*omggggg*

i passsssed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Code 3 (Aug 19, 2008)

FIREFIGHTER561 said:


> i passsssed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Told ya :lol:

Now what are you going to do in terms of work?


----------



## FIREFIGHTER561 (Aug 19, 2008)

well i got hired at Marion County FL as a firefighter...but now i will be a FF/EMT!.



thanx for all the help on here guys!


----------



## soccrwon (Aug 21, 2008)

Haha, I was stopped at 70 too.  I'm relieved to see this thread.  I guess I'll find out soon enough if I passed...


----------



## musashi (Aug 23, 2008)

I know the feeling.  My test cut off at 70 and I thought I failed.  I found out to days later I passed and now am applying for a job here in San Antonio. Good luck!


----------

